# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  FX Hải Phòng tuyển staff và Member nè!

## seoer

Fc f(x) ở Hải Phòng mới lập thêm 1 fc mới, hiện fc đang tuyển staff và member. Bạn nào tham gia liên hệ vs trưởng fc TAm : 01282292619
Mong các bạn nhiệt tình tham gia và ủng hộ fc.:d:d:d

----------

